# Emergency NX2000 Suspension Questions?



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

My '92 NX2000 has just failed inspection. The shop said the rear struts, front rotors and front brakes are no good. I miced the rotors myself and they are just under the minimum. Oh well. My biggest question is this. I have read alot of threads into new struts and the whole coilover vs springs debate, but much of what I read is for the b14. I was going to completely redo my suspension in the spring, but now I am almost forced to do it all (or maybe just the rear) now. I see for the b14 that alot of ppl are going with the GC coils and AGX struts with the Koni bumps and Motivational rear upper mounts. How does this setup apply to my b13? Are there different brands to consider (Tein, AD, KYB, etc.)? I heard the coilovers are better in performance than the springs. What are the pros and conc of the coilovers? I want a safe, great handling ride. I am not really interested in lowering the car if it gives up riding performance. I'm willingly to spend around 1000 for all four corners. Is it possible to just do the rear now and the front a month or so down the road? I have to get my struts replaced soon so I can pass inspection. But I wanna do the job right, not band-aid it now and pay more later. Also, if anyone has a additional info to add for brake pads and rotors, I would really appreciate. Thanks in advance for anyone who posts. Any answer helps.

Jay


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Check the "too lazy to search for suspension Q&A" and ALL of the contained threads and EVERY site they refer to. That will give you a good start.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hey I got a NX1600 same chassis as you and basically the same car but with a different chin and engine.I am going through the suspension questions also and come to find out we really dont have too many choices.you can go cheap like I did and end up throwing your coilovers before installing them or you can get ground control coilovers being the only coilover on the market for our cars that I would trust.But I really dont need to be changing my setup cause Im only drivin down the highway not the track so I would get springs 2 choices:Eibach Prokit or Hypercoils.Everyone is saying good things about the Hypercoils that I am gettin them shortly.Also you are going to want to get 300s in the front and 200s in the back.As for the struts same thing Im not at the track so I am going to get GR2s from KYB they are the same as the adjustable AGX but they dont adjust and are about 1/2 the price.The choice is up to you but make sure you do what you are going to use and not something fancy you wont.Also I would definetly consider getting your suspension setup all at once.The different parts were made to work in conjunction with each other.Otherwise you will affect your ride ability.Just my 2 cents


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i know you can get the struts individually but the coilovers im pretty sure you got to get as a set....why dont you find a decent set of springs and just go that route....maybe some pro-kits if you dont wanna slam the car


----------



## jayrok (May 25, 2002)

Thanks guys. From all that I have read and all the good advice that i have got I made my decision. I already bought the Gen2 springs and AGX struts. I'm currently looking for the Koni bump stops, Energy Suspension bushings and anything else that I need for my suspension to handle better. Any help is greatly appreciated. Also, I'd like to give to give a shout of praise to Chris Scarpulla for helping me with all the questions that i threw at him about my NX2K. Thanks.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey whats up guys I just got my set in ground control with agx 300/200 im going to install them reall soon I dont know exactly what im getting myself into probably end up doing it wrong but I got my boy maxpower going to help me out. from what I have read nx2000 really needs rear mounts from like ground control or shigspeed but im going to try to install with out see how it goes. Have you guys found anything else new out since the last post?


----------

